# Game 62: Heat @ Cavs (3/7/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, March 7th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade vs Lebron IV


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cavs are losing to the Celtics tonight, so theyre gonna come out pissed. We are on a back2back, so im a little afraid we are gonna come out flat.

Wade has been incredible, this should be fun. Hopefully we can sneak a road win - I wanna see us continue to grow, because we can beat any team on any day with a guy like Wade leading.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm not expecting much tomorrow. I just hope we can keep it competitive like we did in that 1st meeting in Cleveland.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> I'm not expecting much tomorrow. I just hope we can keep it competitive like we did in that 1st meeting in Cleveland.


meh, keeping it competitive means nothing to me unless they win.

but yeah, we're getting destroyed. LOL


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lebron for 41, Wade for 42.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> meh, keeping it competitive means nothing to me unless they win.
> 
> but yeah, we're getting destroyed. LOL


Keep it competitive as in be in the game enough to give us a chance to win late in the game.

But yeah, I hate to say it but we're due to get blown out against them. They regularly blow teams out, especially at home, and we've played them tough in all 3 games now, and probably should have held on to win the 2 games we did lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade on the matchup tomorrow


> "We're two guys who are competitors," Wade said of the final regular-season showdown with James. "We don't go into a game saying we're going to outscore LeBron or he wants to outscore D-Wade. Some games, that's just how it's going to be. That's how it'll go the rest of our career."
> 
> James outscored Wade 42-41 in Monday's 107-100 Cavaliers victory at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> "I enjoyed it the other night," Wade said. "I didn't enjoy them overcoming an 11-point lead and winning, but I enjoyed the battle that we had. It was great for the game. You all saw ESPN, right? Everybody hit me up like, 'Man you all were going at it.' It was great for the fans to see, great for the game, and hopefully we can continue to do it."


Link


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> D-Wade watched his Heat shoot over 50% for the 2nd straight game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.peninsulaismightier.com/2009/3/7/784653/heat-shoot-down-raptors-ca


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good luck heat fan's. This will be a tough one to pull out a win, as the Cavs have only lost one game at home this season. However maybe this will be number two. Should be a very entertaining game to watch. Who ever has to guard LeBron though is probably in for a long night as he was held down in Boston. Hopefully D Wade can shine big again in this game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Going to be very tough to win this one away from home, Wade will have to have another huge game. Last night's win was very important, looking at our schedule ahead.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll definately be watching.

This is a momentous regular season game for the Miami Heat and Dwyane Wade's MVP consideration. :biggrin:

I love CLE-MIA matchups how, due largely to Wade & Lebron's superstardom and competitiveness, they are almost always played like play-off games in terms of hustle and atmosphere. One of the best, or atleast my favorite, match-ups in the league today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone think we will see some more DWright to try and defend Lebron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^yeah, probably.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wright? whos that guy?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I still think Wright has a chance...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone got a link running?

[Edit] Nvm, think I got one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Someone hook me a link please ;D


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Can we stop Mo tonight please.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We need to get Varejao in foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wow, not a good start.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

0-9 Cavs lead to start. Timeout Heat.

:uhoh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horrible start. As per usual.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone got a link?? I think mine just went off-air.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by JO


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damn, looking at that replay, Varejao might be the most skilled flopper I've ever seen.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

When this happens to start a game, Spoelstra needs to bring Beasley in to try to help our offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another nice move by JO


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Tough shot from Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell in for Moon who has 2 fouls


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dorell in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wright forces Lebron into a tough shot, good job


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Tough shot from Wade.


Another impossible shot from Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, we have 7 Turnovers..

Damn, CLE messed up that fast break and still scored..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice drive by Wade.

Mo Williams is killing us..

DQ hits a tough shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mo Williams is killing us once again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Dorell. Just, Wow....


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF Dorell that was so dumb.

Unbelievably.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahahah Wright


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

sweet pass, Wright


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why no Beasley?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Why no Beasley?


Stupidity.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, what was Dorell Wright thinking?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley into the game about 4 minutes later than usual


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Freakin Sczerbiak...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley had been waiting at the scorers table at the 4 minute mark but there wasnt any stoppage of play until now.

28-14 Cavs after 1

I just had a feeling we were gonna get blown out tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Were they just playing Smack that after Wally made shot? :laugh:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ouch, I know what you guys mean when you say Miami can't guard the 3 point line.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The good news is, Detroit's playing Atlanta so one of them is going to lose.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

ah cmon guys we still have a chance... hahahaha


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not that Miami can't guard the 3 point line, but their philosophy seems to revolve around packing the middle extremely aggressively and relying on the players to make some very tough rotations. I guess in that sense they CANT guard the 3. I wonder if its a holdover from the Joel era, because we should be able to lax a little bit more with Jermaine down there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at that, Beasley hits his 1st shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Do the Cavs expose our role players or what?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

They arn't missing at all. We arn't helping our chances by giving them these open shots either..

If we can get it within 10, Wade can maybe change things.

Wow Dorell..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus dorell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Quinn


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joel's offence is so ridiculously bad.

Nice play by Quinn to Beasley for the score.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Get that kid more minutes. The Heat need his offense a lot.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Our offence isn't moving at all, and Wade's just taking tough shots as a result.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is short on a his shots. He must have tired legs.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is due to have a bad shooting game, I pray it's not this one because it will get UGLY


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why does Miami hold on to Dorrell. That kid is an absolute retard


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good work by Quinn to atleast strip that ball away..

Wade not playing too hot right now. And he just got a tech..

Cleveland just pulling away bit by bit..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice steal by Wade for the easy score.

Another 3 for Cleveland..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The Cavs' shooting is ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This will be a blowout...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wow, Wally hits another long two..

Cleveland over Miami by 18.

Timeout Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> The Cavs' shooting is ridiculous.


To their credit, they're moving the bad very well and most of those makes have been wide open shots.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Heated said:


> Why does Miami hold on to Dorrell. That kid is an absolute retard


I was just gonna ask this. The guy sucks- the only thing he's got going for him is the p word.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> I was just gonna ask this. The guy sucks- the only thing he's got going for him is the p word.


It's only Dorell's 3rd game of the season. He's yet to get a fair shot this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by Beasley


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Now my feed is trying to match the level of play exhibited by our team. Good luck justin tv.

Moon and Beasley score.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I really hate Varejao.. Every time he has the ball, I'm waiting for a foul call. And when its not called he somehow manages to score..

Beasley hits again.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hate Varejao too


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade hits for 10 points.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley hits again! Wade & Beasley working together.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> I hate Varejao too


Yeah, I think I'm adding him to my all hate team. These guys always torch us and/or do significant damage to our team: 

PG: Mo Williams
SG: Jamal Crawford
SF: Shane Battier (not that he torches us, but he dislocated Wade's shoulder)
PF: Zach Randolph
C: Anderson Varejao/Joel Pryzbilla


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice D' and O' by Jermaine.

I think Wade's just realised tangibles > intangibles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade short again.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

He keeps leaving mo open..... CMON CHALMERS


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade a little short on his J's tonight. Good to see him get an open look though.

****ING GUARD MO [email protected]@[email protected]$3 [email protected]#@#@!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mo Williams is challenging Andre Miller for starting PG on the Heat killer team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-36 Cavs at the half


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man, if the Heat team was placed out on the court during the 3 point shoot out, Mo would've shot 100%


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mo Williams > Jamal Crawford > Michael Jordan

When playing the Heat...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Mo Williams is challenging Andre Miller for starting PG on the Heat killer team.


Ah yeah, I forgot about him. Who else belongs?


PG: Mo Williams/Andre Miller
SG: Jamal Crawford/?
SF: Shane Battier/?
PF: Zach Randolph/?
C: Anderson Varejao/Joel Pryzbilla


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol at Chalmers taking out Mo trying to draw a foul..

Beasley's playing very well. Tangibly.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Lol at Chalmers taking out Mo trying to draw a foul..
> 
> Beasley's playing very well. Tangibly.


It's the most productive thing he's done all night.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> Ah yeah, I forgot about him. Who else belongs?
> 
> 
> PG: Mo Williams/Andre Miller
> ...


Ricky Davis.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Well Atlanta is up by 1 at half..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Ah yeah, I forgot about him. Who else belongs?
> 
> 
> PG: Mo Williams/Andre Miller
> ...


Hedo, Gerald Wallace, Ben Gordon, JR Smith, Anyone in a Pacers uniform...

VC and Luol until this season.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Ah yeah, I forgot about him. Who else belongs?
> 
> 
> PG: Mo Williams/Andre Miller
> ...


Rasheed Wallace ALWAYS(EVERY GODFORSAKEN TIME) hits a three pointer under three minutes in a close game against us. He deserves atleast honorable mention.

It also seems like Caron Butler and Michael Redd love playing us.

Jermaine O'Neal will go down as an all-time Heat killer... We probably made the deal partly just so we wouldn't have to play against him any more.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The April 1, 2006 game was so much fun.

So far tonight -

- Chalmers has been a negative.
- Dorell has been a LOL.
- Beasley has been great. Tangibly.
- UD has been non-existent, intangibly. Tangibly, he's also sucked.
- JO has been perhaps our third best player with the little he's done.
- Quinn has been a pleasant surprise actually.
- Joel has been Joel, wateva.

Its game like this that make you realise what Wade is playing with..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

**** off Varejao..

Nice hustle by Z though.

Jermaine and1!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We really do pack the paint too much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD misses a wide open J and West hits his wide open 3.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD is missing everything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again Wade is short.

Mo owns us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was a bad call against Mo. He was in bounds in time. That's about the only way to make him miss. I know we talk about this every time we play Mo Williams, but we really ought to sign GP to a 10 day contract and just tell him to go out there and mess Mo up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's jumper isn't good enough tonight to cover for Haslem. Why isn't Beasley in the game?

PG - Jamal Crawford
SG - Jason Terry
SF - Gerald Wallace
PF - Zach Randolph
C - Jeff Foster


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers has sucked defensively tonight.

Why do we insist on getting Haslem in the game??

Wade for 3.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice put-back play by Chalmers.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade looked like he got hit on that. Nice recovery from JO.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol at Haslem's pass to Jermaine.

Nice play by Jermaine.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice dime by Wade, nice finish by Jermaine who's playing well.

Moon has fouled Lebron on like every second isolation..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wanna say JO looks quick tonight but who doesnt next to Big Z


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine's playing well on offence, trying to get things going.

Haslem's done his job bumping into people since checking back in too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice follow up by UD

9pt game


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice steal by Chalmers, Wade takes it in, Lebron tips it, Haslem finishes!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Lebron intimidates fast break layups just like Wade does.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF Moon.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

MOON OMGGGGGGGGG you can't miss that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ken Mauer has killed us all season long.

That hair spray/gel has seeped into the man's brain.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow, terrible call. Kennie Mauer fails at life.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Bull**** call against Jermaine. He was standing there for a whole second or so too..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like we smacked Lebron pretty bad, probably unintentionally. Good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We missed so many chances to cut into this lead and go into the 4th with only a single digit deficit and now we're looking at being down 13+.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We've had only 1 turnover since that horrendous 1st quarter, and that's precisely why we've stabilized this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, UD...

Here we go again with missing point blank shots against the Cavs.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem You Fail.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> We've had only 1 turnover since that horrendous 1st quarter, and that's precisely why we've stabilized this game.


JINX :azdaja:


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I swear people have no idea what wade has to go through... Wade is getting mad...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 by DQ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> We missed so many chances to cut into this lead and go into the 4th with only a single digit deficit and now we're looking at being down 13+.


My bad. I thought there was only 40 seconds left in the quarter for some reason.

8pt game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice DQ.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

hahah did anyone see that, that was just about worse then gary payton talking to the officials


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow.. Did Chalmers just run over Beasley..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

70-62 Cavs after 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers hits for 3 at the buzzer!

Believe it or not, we're only down 8.

Wade's time. Will anyone else show up?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How the hell are we still in this? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I missed when DQ and Beasley ran into each other. Did Beasley not rotate out of the way and back to his man fast enough again? That has happened a lot recently.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gah, Chalmers 3 appears to have been changed to a 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> How the hell are we still in this? :laugh:


Mike Brown has felt pity on us and has kept Mo Williams on the bench because of that? :whoknows:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Sunova...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shocking. Another run by the opposing team to begin the 4th quarter...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

So we start the 4th with a Timeout.

:sigh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How you gonna let Joe Smith dunk on you twice?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley scores again.

Haslem lets Joe Smith dunk again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Spoelstra needs to make note of Mike Brown's rotations and start using Wade similarly.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade and1!!

If you want to know how bad we're playing, Eric and Tony just spent like 3 minutes talking about Lebron's football career at Ohio.

Wade cuts it to single digits.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade v. Lebron duel is coming...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD!

7pt game


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade finds UD (!) down low, who scores.

7 point game!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade needs 2 more rebounds and 2 more assists for a triple double. Lebron needs 3 more rebounds for a triple double.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade v. Lebron duel is coming...


So we should expect Lebron to start throwing up and making 30ft 3pt shots like he usually does in these duels.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Heat need to go Wade and Beasley pick and roll all day, IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, an airball that goes right to Smith..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow. This sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice steal by Wade.

Beasley to the line.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with nice hustle for the steal, Beasley to the line.

This is a break stage in the game - we'll either cut it to one or two possessions, or let it sky back to like a 13 pt deficit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Come on Beasley..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade...333!!!

Beasley to the locker room.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** all these dumb mistakes are killing us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade straight to the rim for his 25th points!

**** off Mo.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Couldn't we have called timeout? ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mo owns us...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice to see we still arn't playing defence.

Seriously, how are we supposed to win when Chalmers lets Mo blow by him like that and JO tries to meet him right at the rim..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Does Mo ever miss?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wth Jamario...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

B-Easy has been diagnosed with a sprained right ankle.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow.. Mo..

Wade needs to just go it himself.. Noone is moving, and shots like Moon's arn't helping us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Mo Money :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flop


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley hits!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beasley has had some great defensive moments this game, and some terrible ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that was the shot we needed by DQ..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow, where's the foul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where's the foul!?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WTF Varejao bull****!

Wade picks up a 2nd technical. He's done for the night..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Cleveland zebras


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Varejao didn't really foul Wade, but damn Big Z had his hand all over Wade.


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

game over. thanks spoelstra and wade. im sorry but riley needs to rip into those two guys. We were only down by 6 points and they start mouthing off and get technicals....immature.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I really hate Varejao.. Its not even the "you'd hate to play him but love to have him on your team" thing either, I just really, really, don't like him.

The way he plays, the matching hair, the face he gives when fouls are called against him..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I really hate Varejao.. Its not even the "you'd hate to play him but love to have him on your team" thing either, I just really, really, don't like him.
> 
> The way he plays, the matching hair, the face he gives when fouls are called against him..


I'm Brazilian and I don't even like Varejao. He's a cheater. He's the reason why flops should be fined.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Haslem is missing a lot of shots under the basket lately...past few games


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well Mo just killed us tonight.

Our roleplayers sucked, minus Beasley.

I now officially hate seeing UD get so much time next to Wade.

Chalmers needs to work things out.

Atlanta won today. ****.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> Haslem is missing a lot of shots under the basket lately...past few games


He's got a back injury, I think.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ChrisRichards said:


> Haslem is missing a lot of shots under the basket lately...past few games


Thats his specialty. Receiving the ball from Wade right under the basket and then flailing forward as he tosses up a shot. I think he thinks he'll come off looking better that way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, is the Yahoo right? Wade only played 32 minutes tonight?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It wasn't simply the bump by Varejao in the restricted area that caused Spo and Wade to blow up. That was the second shot on an offensive rebound and Wade was hammered on the first shot and was fouled by Z at least twice. The Cavs big men have carte blanche to chest bump the offensive players out on the perimeter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cavs win 99-89

We had the chance to steal this one but too many dumb mistakes and turnovers in critical situations.

Mo Williams once again destroyed us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, is the Yahoo right? Wade only played 32 minutes tonight?


They're wrong. ESPN has Wade with 41 minutes played.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Cleveland announcers were trying to claim that was not a foul by Varejao because he went straight up...

He was in the restricted area. If an offensive player runs into you in the restricted player then you are impeding their progress to the basket. Just because he was in the air doesn't change that. If he was on the ground and Wade bowled him over by jumping into him then the ref would simply point to the restricted line and give Wade the free throws. That really was a sheisty call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> They're wrong. ESPN has Wade with 41 minutes played.


Yeah, that sounds more right.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I just wasted 3 hours..

Miami, you simply sucked (minus Wade & Beasley).

Mo, I'd hate but I blame Chalmers first for giving him as many open looks as he did.

Varejao, thanks for making this experience that much harder. I just can't watch you.

Haslem, you let Joe Smith own you. Thanks cap.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's first career ejection. Ken Mauer has been 1b in terms of worst official for us this season with Derek Stafford 1a.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> The Cleveland announcers were trying to claim that was not a foul by Varejao because he went straight up...
> 
> He was in the restricted area. If an offensive player runs into you in the restricted player then you are impeding their progress to the basket. Just because he was in the air doesn't change that. If he was on the ground and Wade bowled him over by jumping into him then the ref would simply point to the restricted line and give Wade the free throws. That really was a sheisty call.


Actually, that's the same thing that Eric and Tony said. :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Well I just wasted 3 hours..
> 
> *Miami, you simply sucked (minus Wade & Beasley).*


JO was really good as well. 19pts on 7-10, but only 4 rebounds.

Since inserting Moon into the starting lineup we had outrebounded every opponent we've faced. Tonight we were only outrebounded by 1. So although JO isnt getting too many rebounds, we as a team have gotten better lately.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Actually, that's the same thing that Eric and Tony said. :whoknows:


I see. I was watching NBATV and they had the Cleveland announcers. Their color man makes Tony look like Stephen Hawking. Not the most biased fella but far and away the dumbest I've ever heard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I see. I was watching NBATV and they had the Cleveland announcers. Their play by play man makes Tony look like Stephen Hawking. Not the most biased fella in the league but far and away the dumbest I've ever heard.


Austin Carr is just a notch below Tommy Heinsohn when it comes to homerism.

And on the no call, its a call that you see made most of the time, even higher if its a superstar that it happens too.

But I think the T's had more to do with a game long frustration. For some reason, the two games against the Cavs this week, we got no calls at the basket.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> JO was really good as well. 19pts on 7-10, but only 4 rebounds.
> 
> Since inserting Moon into the starting lineup we had outrebounded every opponent we've faced. Tonight we were only outrebounded by 1. So although JO isnt getting too many rebounds, we as a team have gotten better lately.


You're right, forgot JO. He was definately one of the few players we had trying and making an impact out there tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Austin Carr is just a notch below Tommy Henson when it comes to homerism.
> 
> And on the no call, its a call that you see made 85% of the time, even higher if its a superstar that it happens too.
> 
> But I think the T's had more to do with a game long frustration. For some reason, the two games against the Cavs this week, we got no calls at the basket.


Is Austin Carr the color guy or the play by play? I accidentally said play by play but meant color. However, they both were very adamant that it was a great no call and there was no foul. They both bashed Wade several times throughout the game with some true hater level stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Is Austin Carr the color guy or the play by play? I accidentally said play by play but meant color. However, they both were very adamant that it was a great no call and there was no foul. They both bashed Wade several times throughout the game with some true hater level stuff.


Austin Carr is the color guy.

In defense of them, Eric and Tony both said it was questionable. Spo said after the game that they just felt that they were getting called for fouls on one end and werent getting the same type of calls on the other. So that last play was just a breaking point for them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Austin Carr is the color guy.
> 
> In defense of them, Eric and Tony both said it was questionable. Spo said after the game that they just felt that they were getting called for fouls on one end and werent getting the same type of calls on the other. So that last play was just a breaking point for them.


Definitely agree that it wasn't just that one play that caused the blowup. It was an entire game of lousy officiating. That wasn't even Varejao's most egregious non call in the last 5 minutes. That "tie up" jump ball was a takedown.

That's pretty insane that it took 6+ years for Wade to finally get an ejection.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, we went 2-2 in a tough week. Should have been 3-1 though.

Now we got 3 home games coming up. 

Bulls
Boston
Utah


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There's only so much that you can see on television, but where the hell does Haslem disappear to while his man is out at midcourt double teaming Dwyane Wade? Does he temporarily blink out of existence?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He always cuts to the basket, I think. 

His play seems to have been decreasing at a steady pace. I think it's time to start Beasley


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We really need to sit Haslem for a few games... His back is killing him and in part killing us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Having Beasley play beside Wade, and having Haslem come off the bench, is very much worth trying if even for just a few games.

I assume we're avoiding it to keep stability and chemistry and such but seeing Haslem blow point-blank lay-ups is getting pretty old, while Beasley is having to score on his own.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Benching Haslem would possibly not only help the team, but also Haslem. He'll 1) realise that his spot is up for grabs, so he'll have to bring more to the table, and 2) get to rest his back more, something that has troubled him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Having Beasley play beside Wade, and having Haslem come off the bench, is very much worth trying if even for just a few games.
> 
> I assume we're avoiding it to keep stability and chemistry and such but seeing Haslem blow point-blank lay-ups is getting pretty old, while Beasley is having to score on his own.


You know i still dont mind if Beasley comes off the bench i tihnk hes a spark, but with that said i want him to get more playing time, b/c i think he can flat out score. Problems is coaches often stay loyal to their guys, b/c haslems a hard worker, but we gotta play the better player


----------

